# Quake2 Dedicated Server?



## vask (Feb 22, 2010)

Can this be done?

The clients I have are all on version 3.21 of Quake2.

From ports I have:

```
/usr/ports/games/quake2-data]# make install
===>  Installing for quake2-data-3.20_3
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if games/quake2-data already installed
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/local/share/quake2/baseq2
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/games/quake2-data/work/game.so /usr/local/share/quake2/baseq2
/bin/cp -R /usr/ports/games/quake2-data/work/baseq2/* /usr/local/share/quake2/baseq2

==============================================================================

To complete the installation of this port you need to copy the file
"baseq2/pak0.pak" from the original Quake II distribution to
"/usr/local/share/quake2/baseq2".

==============================================================================

===>   Registering installation for quake2-data-3.20_3

# ll
total 193104
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     510764 Feb 21 22:44 game.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       1063 Feb 21 22:44 maps.lst
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  183997730 Feb 21 22:48 pak0.pak
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   12992754 Feb 21 22:44 pak1.pak
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      45055 Feb 21 22:44 pak2.pak
drwxr-xr-x  6 root  wheel        512 Feb 21 22:44 players
```

Please help!
How do I launch the game with the dedicated options:

```
+set dedicated 1
```

From:
http://webpages.mr.net/bobz/howto/Quake-HOWTO-3.html


----------



## vask (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually I just searced for:
q2

in the ports instead of:
quake2

And the following port looks like it might be just what I need:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/games/r1q2/

Though I still don't have everything working.


----------

